
Redneck Bank - _salmon
https://redneck.bank
======
tzs
I hope they run Red Hat on the back end.

For those who never installed Red Hat in the late '90s and so probably have no
idea what I'm talking about, see this [1].

[1] [https://imgur.com/gallery/yX5uw](https://imgur.com/gallery/yX5uw)

~~~
tjpnz
Sounds more Cockney to me.

~~~
danesparza
Not to split hairs, but I would expect more rhyming for Cockney. Examples:
[https://www.theguardian.com/education/2014/jun/09/guide-
to-c...](https://www.theguardian.com/education/2014/jun/09/guide-to-cockney-
rhyming-slang)

------
mnemonicsloth
They say they're an FDIC member.

The FDIC says [1] Redneck bank is another name for All America Bank, which has
been insured since December 22, 1969.

There are at least two populations that would like this, IMO: a hipster crowd
who are not in any way like rednecks, and the country crowd who look like
rednecks to outsiders and call themselves rednecks, but who insist, if you ask
them about it, that they're being tongue-in-cheek about it. In my experience,
the latter group is having more fun.

[1]
[https://research2.fdic.gov/bankfind/detail.html?bank=20093&n...](https://research2.fdic.gov/bankfind/detail.html?bank=20093&name=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.redneck.bank&searchByTradename=true&city=&state=&zip=&address=&searchWithin=&activeFlag=&tabId=2)

~~~
RandallBrown
I don't know if I'd ever actually sign up for Redneck Bank, but I definitely
would never have heard of All America Bank without it. Maybe that's their play
here.

------
jlgaddis
I'm not really a "redneck" and even though I moved to "town" when I was still
knee-high to a grasshopper (and later to "the city" to get myself some
learnin's and an edu-ma-cation), I am absolutely a four-wheel truck drivin',
Harley-Davidson (1690cc cruiser) ridin', ole country boy (and yes, back in
high school my pick-'em-up truck had a shotgun rack in it).

While I'm not sure that I, personally, would choose to do my bankin' down at
the "Redneck Bank", you can bet yer ass I've got a bunch of friends and family
members who would walk in and sign up right now if they built a local branch
in my hometown!

------
nutjob2
From someone who actually banks with them (as All America Bank), here are the
attractions:

\- decent interest rate on savings, used to be 2.5% not that long ago, but now
is 1.75%. I don't blame them, I blame the Fed.

\- Push/Pull ACH with moderate restrictions and no fees.

\- No incoming wire fees.

\- No foreign transaction charges (but 75 cent fee for OS ATM useage).

\- No fees for the first 10 BillPay transactions, which is full featured. This
is fine because you can pay credit cards and the like with ACH.

\- Generally low or no fees (but there is an overdraw fee).

\- Functional, reasonably snappy online banking without being needlessly
complicated.

\- You can link someone else's account to yours so it appears like one of your
accounts, with instant transfers.

\- Reasonable security without being too annoying.

\- If you ring them someone in the office will pick up the phone after a few
rings, no call center, no stupid pointless IVRs. Sure sometimes they sound
really hung over from the night before, but generally they're very nice.

\- Online secure messages are responded to promptly and you can do most things
on it, none of this "please ring..." nonsense.

\- You can fully avoid the "Redneck Bank" marketing identity if you so choose.
There is no mention on statements or online banking.

I've been with them for a few years and I have no plans to go elsewhere.

------
rp00
Nice interest rate. Their parent bank
[https://allamerica.bank/](https://allamerica.bank/) has branches in Oklahoma
and does agricultural financing as well as normal bank stuff. it's a clever
way to diversify and get a wider online presence beyond Oklahoma. The fly is a
great touch.

~~~
Cyberdog
According to the fine print, you need to keep a balance of $10,000 to get that
2.25% rate. There have been points in my life when I've had that much money in
the bank, but this is not one of them.

~~~
Meegul
"Earn 2.25% APY when you have up to $10,000 in your account. Amounts over
$10,000 will earn 0.50% APY." suggests that you get 2.25% on a balance _up to_
$10,000, not that that's the minimum for that rate.

~~~
Cyberdog
Ah… You're right. My mistake.

------
aosmith
Has anyone gone down the rabbit hole of looking into this bank?

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/redneck-
bank-352214aa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/redneck-bank-352214aa/)

Edits (in chronological order):

\- This is the bank responsible:
[https://www.bankonitusa.com/](https://www.bankonitusa.com/)

~~~
JSeymourATL
Right on!

And the CEO, Shawn Braden (evidently the founders granddaughter) - has a
rather thin profile.

Unusual for a savvy FinTech-ish firm > [https://www.linkedin.com/in/shawn-
braden-8a4467120/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shawn-braden-8a4467120/)

Still, good on you Mustang, Oklahoma!

------
jessaustin
I like the animated fly.

Then again, if a bank with a website like this did something silly like, uhh,
transfer all my money to Nigeria, could I really complain about it with a
straight face?

~~~
h2odragon
If they're not a real bank they're gonna get reamed for the FDIC logo.

Jeff Foxworthy said the essence of "redneck" is a "glorious lack of
sophistication." Dunno if thats still the case, but its a marketing vein that
might have a drop in it again since he tapped it out back when.

~~~
jessaustin
This sort of marketing appeals to lots of people, including myself and many of
the people with whom I interact on a daily basis. Of course it could only work
online, but we've seen enough problems with online banking that online-only
kind of scares me... still, I'm paying more attention to this than I've paid
to banking in quite some time.

~~~
h2odragon
My tagline for my website is "Rantings of a Redneck Techno-barbarian". I've
been hoping there was juice here again; glad to have a confirmation.

------
ebg13
While I recognize that this is (probably) a real bank, very high on my list of
things that I definitely do not want from a banking website is "make me feel
like you're not serious".

~~~
eru
I wouldn't mind the copy writing too much. I'd pay more attention to eg
sensible password policy.

Basically, if they allow the same strong passwords as eg GMail, I take that as
a good sign. If they have silly restrictions like lots of banks, that would
weight much higher in my estimate of them as an online bank than the silly
copy.

------
hornbaker
Love the edginess and design, but taking the user off-site (to the oflows.net
domain, whatever that is) for sensitive application forms doesn't build a lot
of trust imo.

------
reaperducer
It's nice when companies don't take themselves too seriously.

This case, it reminds me of a convenience store chain in West Virginia in the
90's that came out with a line of flat potato chips under the brand "Carl's
Roadkill Cafe." It was successful enough to spawn companion products like Dust
Cutter So-dee-pop.

------
walrus01
Is this like the bank version of a MVNO?

~~~
basementcat
Sort of, yes. I think they’re owned by the same holding company as Bank of the
Wichita’s.

When I applied for a mortgage a few years ago, I was asked to provide some
bank statements. The underwriter saw the letterhead from Redneck Bank and told
me the underwriting process is no joke and asked for real non photoshopped
statements. After some convincing we finally closed a few weeks later.

~~~
vineyardmike
Wait, you actually use this bank?

------
geekpowa
Apparently rednecks have bandwidth and time to burn.

Home page load: * 48 requests * 5.68 / 5.69 MB transferred * Finish: 42.53s *
DomContentLoaded: 1.67s

~~~
thunderrabbit
It didn't load at all for me.

------
Angostura
See also, the excellent Lings Cars
[https://www.lingscars.com](https://www.lingscars.com) if you are intrigued by
this kind of web design.

~~~
fredley
Lings Cars is a stone cold classic. I love introducing it to product designers
for the first time. She's been running a successful business since 2004 with
this site.

~~~
LINGsCARS
Grassy arse - Ling

